

Mozilla hiring Aza Raskin and two others from Humanized - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/15/breaking-mozilla-buying-humanized/

======
jamongkad
Ohh Humanized! That's one small company I admire for quite some time. I guess
I'm a sucker for their Human centered interfaces and designs.

------
euccastro
I think this holds great promise for browser users and, by extension, web
developers. The closing line of a blog post by Guido came to mind:

<http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=4790>

 _"I'm looking forward to Jef's Humane Browser!"_

Let's see..

~~~
rms
Just as long as it doesn't replace the mouse with holding down the caps lock
key and typing commands...

------
pg
That's odd. A foundation buying a software co?

~~~
rms
Erick Schonfeld was a little off; he edited the article after a statement from
the Mozilla CEO.

 _Mozilla has hired 3 of the principals from Humanized. They will be joining
the Mozilla Labs team on January 16, 2008. We expect a lot of innovation work
from them, some Firefox-related, some broader, just like everything else in
Mozilla Labs. This was not an acquisition. No premium was paid and no
intellectual property was acquired by Mozilla._

 _The work done by the Humanized principals speaks for itself -- there are
lots of great, web-relevant ideas in their work and we're excited to have them
join Mozilla._ \--Mozilla CEO John Lilly

